# separazione dei beni



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Una mia amica,ragazza dolce che proviene da una famiglia semplice e onesta si fidanza con un ragazzo benestante scatenando le ire della madre di lui che per il figlio pretendeva un'ereditiera.Nonostante tutti i problemi che immaginerete la storia va avanti e decidono di sposarsi tra un anno, lui però vuole la separazione dei beni,lei ragazza molto ingenua e innamorata accetta senza nemmeno pensarci ma io prima che mettano in atto la separazione vorrei aprirle gli occhi.Lei vede l'amore come qualcosa di indistruttibile ed eterno ma io so che in realtà i matrimoni non sono così stabili e ho paura per lei,vorrei sapere a cosa andrà incontro in caso di seperazione


----------



## Old fun (23 Marzo 2007)

*separazione*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Una mia amica,ragazza dolce che proviene da una famiglia semplice e onesta si fidanza con un ragazzo benestante scatenando le ire della madre di lui che per il figlio pretendeva un'ereditiera.Nonostante tutti i problemi che immaginerete la storia va avanti e decidono di sposarsi tra un anno, lui però vuole la separazione dei beni,lei ragazza molto ingenua e innamorata accetta senza nemmeno pensarci ma io prima che mettano in atto la separazione vorrei aprirle gli occhi.Lei vede l'amore come qualcosa di indistruttibile ed eterno ma io so che in realtà i matrimoni non sono così stabili e ho paura per lei,vorrei sapere a cosa andrà incontro in caso di seperazione


 
Separazione da lui o separazione dei beni?


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Separazione da lui o separazione dei beni?


Se i due divorzano e hanno la separazione dei beni(lui è ricco lei non ha nulla di materiale)lei come può tutelarsi?


----------



## Old fun (23 Marzo 2007)

*Tutelarsi*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Se i due divorzano e hanno la separazione dei beni(lui è ricco lei non ha nulla di materiale)lei come può tutelarsi?


Beh, scusa, ma non capisco da cosa lei deve tutelarsi, con la separazione dei beni quello che era di proprietà di lui prima del matrimonio rimane suo, idem per lei. Quello che diviene di proprietà della coppia dopo il matrimonio è  di entrambi i coniugi ed in caso di separazione si divide (salvo accordi diversi)


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Beh, scusa, ma non capisco da cosa lei deve tutelarsi, con la separazione dei beni quello che era di proprietà di lui prima del matrimonio rimane suo, idem per lei. Quello che diviene di proprietà della coppia dopo il matrimonio è di entrambi i coniugi ed in caso di separazione si divide (salvo accordi diversi)


Lei non ha nulla e per volere ed esigenze di lui non potrà nemmeno lavorare,quindi in caso di separazione lei non avrà ne un luogo dove vivere ne come vivere


----------



## Old fun (23 Marzo 2007)

*separazione*



LILA.... ha detto:


> Lei non ha nulla e per volere ed esigenze di lui non potrà nemmeno lavorare,quindi in caso di separazione lei non avrà ne un luogo dove vivere ne come vivere


 
Per quanto ne so io, in caso di separazione se il coniuge + debole (evidentemente) non è in grado di sostenersi con mezzi propri, il coniuge + forte deve aiutarlo a mantenere un tenore di vita pari a quello durante il matrimonio.
Faccio però un piccolo ragionamento contrario......(non che sia riferito alla tua amica, per carità , non mi permetterei mai)
Ipotizziamo di uomo o donna arrivista (è uguale), diciamo che si sposano non per amore ma per interesse, raggiunto lo scopo....si separano e succhiano all'altro almeno una parte del patrimonio pregresso; ti sembrerebbe corretto?
Per quanto riguarda la tua amica, se si vuole salvaguardare minimamente è meglio che continui a lavorare.....
Volere ed esigenze di lui scrivi......mah, ripeto non voglio giudicare....ma............


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Se i due divorzano e hanno la separazione dei beni(lui è ricco lei non ha nulla di materiale)lei come può tutelarsi?


Tranquilla, ... anche con la separazione dei beni una donna è in una cassaforte d'acciaio .  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sino ad oggi la separazioni dei beni è solo un mero ed inutile titolo di proprietà esclusiva, ... ma sotto la scure della separazione o del divorzio, ... le cose sono peggio per chi possiede qualcosa: di solito per il marito.
In sintesi, possiamo dire che , ... non fa testo la separazione dei beni in nessuna sede Giuridica.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: ti risparmio le sentenze, ... sono tutte come ho detto.


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Per quanto ne so io, in caso di separazione se il coniuge + debole (evidentemente) non è in grado di sostenersi con mezzi propri, il coniuge + forte deve aiutarlo a mantenere un tenore di vita pari a quello durante il matrimonio.
> Faccio però un piccolo ragionamento contrario......(non che sia riferito alla tua amica, per carità , non mi permetterei mai)
> Ipotizziamo di uomo o donna arrivista (è uguale), diciamo che si sposano non per amore ma per interesse, raggiunto lo scopo....si separano e succhiano all'altro almeno una parte del patrimonio pregresso; ti sembrerebbe corretto?
> Per quanto riguarda la tua amica, se si vuole salvaguardare minimamente è meglio che continui a lavorare.....
> Volere ed esigenze di lui scrivi......mah, ripeto non voglio giudicare....ma............


Se potesse lavorare il problema non sustisterebbe ma se lei si sposa con lui nonpotrà lavorare,io al suo posto lo mollavo,evidentemente lui pensa che lei ami i suoi soldi,io mi sentirei offesa lei è mortificata e delusa


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Tranquilla, ... anche con la separazione dei beni una donna è in una cassaforte d'acciaio .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a noi hanno detto che perderebbe anche la casa coniugale,perchè è intestata a lui,mi preoccupo perchè so che sposandolo andrà incontro ad una vita molto dura e non vorrei che dopo anni di sacrifici si ritrovasse con le spalle al muro


----------



## Old fun (23 Marzo 2007)

*muro*



LILA.... ha detto:


> a noi hanno detto che perderebbe anche la casa coniugale,perchè è intestata a lui,mi preoccupo perchè so che sposandolo andrà incontro ad una vita molto dura e non vorrei che dopo anni di sacrifici si ritrovasse con le spalle al muro


 
Ma se conosce da principio queste cose, perchè non lo molla prima?
E non ricominciamo con la storia dell'essere innamorata....penso che a tutto ci sia un limite....


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Ma se conosce da principio queste cose, perchè non lo molla prima?
> E non ricominciamo con la storia dell'essere innamorata....penso che a tutto ci sia un limite....


tu la pensi così,io anche,lei no,ecco perchè mi preoccupo,almeno vorrei che fosse un pochino più al sicuro


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> a noi hanno detto che perderebbe anche la casa coniugale,perchè è intestata a lui,mi preoccupo perchè so che sposandolo andrà incontro ad una vita molto dura e non vorrei che dopo anni di sacrifici si ritrovasse con le spalle al muro


Se hai fatto la separazione dei beni, ... non puoi perdere una cosa che non è tua.

Ma .... nella Separazione tra coniugi, non ha alcuna importanza di chi sia cosa, ... il Giudice tiene conto per lo più della situazione della moglie (immagino che tu non abbia figli).

La casa coniugale va alla moglie, ... nel caso contrario ... riceve dal marito un assegno di mantenimento incluso l'affitto che pagherai.

Guarda, come la giri una storia, ... il finale è sempre così .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: dovresti essere molto fiduciosa nei Tribunali, ... non è mal riposta.

PS: Ci sono persone proprietari di una casa dove la ex vive con il nuovo bello, ... loro pagano solo le spese straordinarie, ... il marito paga tutto; e questo può durare anche 20 anni. Non sei proprietaria, ... ma ci vivi e ci mangi dentro. Per questo che dico che è meglio non essere proprietario di niente e lasciare la casa alla moglie.


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Se hai fatto la separazione dei beni, ... non puoi perdere una cosa che non è tua.
> 
> Ma .... nella Separazione tra coniugi, non ha alcuna importanza di chi sia cosa, ... il Giudice tiene conto per lo più della situazione della moglie (immagino che tu non abbia figli).
> 
> ...


Non sono io la protagonista di questa storia ma una mia amica che non si è ancora sposata ma che lo farà a breve con uno che vuole la separazione dei beni,e io mi sono informata qua e la ma ho le idee confuse e non so come aiutarla,se la casa è sua con la separazione dei beni in caso di divorzio mi hanno detto che lei non ha alcun diritto di abitazione e poi mi hanno anche detto che se come spero il matrimonio va tutto bene e lui muore lei non ha diritto nemmeno ad avere la sua pensione


----------



## Old fun (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Se hai fatto la separazione dei beni, ... non puoi perdere una cosa che non è tua.
> 
> Ma .... nella Separazione tra coniugi, non ha alcuna importanza di chi sia cosa, ... il Giudice tiene conto per lo più della situazione della moglie (immagino che tu non abbia figli).
> 
> ...


E' quello che sostengo anche io, lui non puo' metterla con gli zebedei per terra, su questo la giurisprudenza è chiara, pero' non si può nemmeno pretendere che lei faccia suo tutto quanto è del futuro, passami la battuta, con queste premesse "ex futuro" marito


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

fun ha detto:


> E' quello che sostengo anche io, lui non puo' metterla con gli zebedei per terra, su questo la giurisprudenza è chiara, pero' non si può nemmeno pretendere che lei faccia suo tutto quanto è del futuro, passami la battuta, con queste premesse "ex futuro" marito


Speriamo,non vorrei vederla a terra,forse si ameranno per sempre come nelle favole,io però credo poco alle favole e in questo periodo anche all'amore,è una brava ragazza non merita di stare male perchè per lui farebbe di tutto,anche troppo,lui invece non credo la pensi così


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Non sono io la protagonista di questa storia ma una mia amica che non si è ancora sposata ma che lo farà a breve con uno che vuole la separazione dei beni,e io mi sono informata qua e la ma ho le idee confuse e non so come aiutarla,se la casa è sua con la separazione dei beni in caso di divorzio mi hanno detto che lei non ha alcun diritto di abitazione e poi mi hanno anche detto che se come spero il matrimonio va tutto bene e lui muore lei non ha diritto nemmeno ad avere la sua pensione


A me personalmente mette la pelle d'oca l'impostazione di un matrimonio in questo senso, ... ma visto che non avrò mai più l'occasione di finire in una simile trappola per topi, ... non faccio commenti.

La separazione dei beni nel diritto italiano è chiaro come il sole, ... le cose cambiano al momento della Separazione o Divorzio.

Non capisco davvero da dove hai preso le informazioni sopra ????? Anche un bucefalo sa cosa succede in caso di Separazione. Gli articoli di legge sono scritti in italiano, ... ma pure le sentenze. Non in latino  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se fai la domanda sbagliata, è sicuro che avrai la risposta sbagliata: 

Devi solo spiegare se lei è proprietaria di qualcosa, ... oppure se lo è lui: tu dici sua ... ma sua di chi ? Di lei o di lui ?

Tra 5 minuti ti metto articolo completo che contempla quello che succede in caso di divorzio e separazione: ti assicuro che si capisce bene, ... se è la casa la preoccupazione


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> A me personalmente mette la pelle d'oca l'impostazione di un matrimonio in questo senso, ... ma visto che non avrò mai più l'occasione di finire in una simile trappola per topi, ... non faccio commenti.
> 
> La separazione dei beni nel diritto italiano è chiaro come il sole, ... le cose cambiano al momento della Separazione o Divorzio.
> 
> ...


Allora,lui ha un'azienda agricola che gli frutta un buon guadagno,lei è una semplice ragazza che si arrangia facendo lavoretti part time,mettiamo che i due si sposano(con la separazione dei beni) e con tanti sacrifici(lei lavorerà con lui senza però percepire uno stipendio e ricoprirà diversi ruoli da segretaria a bracciante)comprano una casa che però verrà intestata solamente a lui,come tutti i guadagni che farà l'azienda,mettiamo il fato cattivo che i 2 divorziano a lei rimane qualcosa?


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

No, ... ho bisogno di una domanda precisa pure io.

Dimmi quale è la preoccupazione, ... e chi è proprietario della casa, ... da quello che ho capito è questo il problema. O no ?

Se è sbagliato quello che ho capito, fammi una domanda precisa


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Allora,lui ha un'azienda agricola che gli frutta un buon guadagno,lei è una semplice ragazza che si arrangia facendo lavoretti part time,mettiamo che i due si sposano(con la separazione dei beni) e con tanti sacrifici(lei lavorerà con lui senza però percepire uno stipendio e ricoprirà diversi ruoli da segretaria a bracciante)comprano una casa che però verrà intestata solamente a lui,come tutti i guadagni che farà l'azienda,mettiamo il fato cattivo che i 2 divorziano a lei rimane qualcosa?


Sfido io che le risposte sono confuse, ...sono 4 domande insieme, ... non esiste una risposta unica su questo.

Per la prima sono certissimo perchè non ho già fatto una ricerca assurda, ... la coniuge non ha alcun diritto sulla proprietà dell'azienda, ... ma ne ha sui frutti, ... significa che ha titolo di proprietà sui guadagni di questa. Nella sostanza è simile ad un'azionista. Anche se rimane in casa a girare i pollici tutto il giorno.

Ma qui si apre una parentesi, ... bisogna sapere se questa è una socità a capitali o una tipo SNC, o famigliare. Guarda che non è semplice essere preciso su tutto, ... e nemmeno un avvocato può esserlo con simili informazioni, ... anche se ti farà pagare per questo errore.

Ti posso fare una ricerca sulla base del tipo di società (S.p.A, Srl, a nome collettivo o altro) su una base simile, viene fuori tutto e quello che avrà diritto lei in caso di divorzio, .... sempre che in qualche modo non sia lei la colpevole, ... diciamo, venga attribuita la separazione per colpa. Mah ... su questo direi di stare tranquillos, ... non cambia moltissimo dal risultato finale.

Vabbè, se vuoi dammi il tipo di società che possiede il futuro sposo, ... almeno avrai una risposta più sicura, e lei in un appuntamento gratuito con un legale potrà farsi confermare o meno quello che ti riporto.

PS: attenta, per andare da un legale e scroccare una consulenza su questo tema, bisogno essere bravi e veloci; presentare informazioni sicure e con tanto di sentenze.


----------



## Old LILA.... (24 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Sfido io che le risposte sono confuse, ...sono 4 domande insieme, ... non esiste una risposta unica su questo.
> 
> Per la prima sono certissimo perchè non ho già fatto una ricerca assurda, ... la coniuge non ha alcun diritto sulla proprietà dell'azienda, ... ma ne ha sui frutti, ... significa che ha titolo di proprietà sui guadagni di questa. Nella sostanza è simile ad un'azionista. Anche se rimane in casa a girare i pollici tutto il giorno.
> 
> ...


Lui ha un'azienda agricola gestita dall'intera famiglia in tutti i campi ti faccio un esempio pratico:lui si occupa di trovare compratori dei beni che produce,ma non ha dipendenti è lui stesso che semina e raccoglie,il padre fa il ragioniere e munge le mucche e la mia amica gli farà da segretaria e si occuperà di pulire le stalle,a parte i lavori domestici come fare il pane o la pasta.Loro vivono all'interno stesso dell'azienda,tutto è di lui e la mia paura è quella di ritrovare un giorno la mia amica con le spalle a muro dopo una vita molto sacrificata,io le ho proposto almeno di farsi cointestare la casa,ma lei non credo lo farà


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2007)

In caso di separazione, il fatto che lui abbia intestato delle proprietà potrebbe anche andare a favore della tua amica che risulterebbe spiantata e senza un soldo e quindi avente diritto ad un assegno di mantenimento anche più alto..

Potrebbe inoltre far accertare che il suo contributo lavorativo all'attività familiare non è stato remunerato nella giusta misura e quindi attaccarlo anche sotto questo aspetto (e l'INPS e il fisco non ci vanno leggeri in questi casi)

In caso di suo decesso lei è l'erede legittima, separazione dei beni o no.

Direi che sotto questi punti di vista la trua amica può star tranquilla...ma 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   speriamo vivano felici e contenti!!


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Marzo 2007)

Come dice Trottolino, ... anche se ci sono delle differenze sul tipo di società, ... differenze tra società di capitali e altre società ... diciamo familiari per capirci.

Nell'ultimo caso il Giudice intende che la tua amica ha fatto un'opera di solidarietà con suo marito (coniuge), ... in questo caso, ... potrà essere come dice Trottolino, rifarsi sull'assegno di mantenimento. Sperando naturalmente che non debba preoccuparsi di questo schifo. ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: dimenticavo, la cosa sopra non vale se è convivente ... naturalmente.


----------



## Old LILA.... (26 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> In caso di separazione, il fatto che lui abbia intestato delle proprietà potrebbe anche andare a favore della tua amica che risulterebbe spiantata e senza un soldo e quindi avente diritto ad un assegno di mantenimento anche più alto..
> 
> Potrebbe inoltre far accertare che il suo contributo lavorativo all'attività familiare non è stato remunerato nella giusta misura e quindi attaccarlo anche sotto questo aspetto (e l'INPS e il fisco non ci vanno leggeri in questi casi)
> 
> ...


speriamo


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> speriamo


Chi vive sperando ... muore ...........non si può dire.... (dalla canzone dei Litfiba - non ricordo il titolo)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Marzo 2007)

caro Fa,

leggo tutti i tuoi post da una vita. sei molto puntuale, anche se un pò estremo (esattamente come me),.
E' da un pò che non interloquiamo e mi rammarica che io possa farlo proprio qui, ora, per ... farti una cazziata!

sono sicuro che sei bravissimo a fare il tuo lavoro, ma ti assicuro che per fare l'avvocato non basta un cd con le sentenze della cassazione. assolutamente no. di sentenze ne escono centinaia a settimana e dicono tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
io quando uno mi viene a studio con l'intento di scroccarmi consulenze e citandomi le sentenze che ha letto (o che magari ha visto a forum), magari pure con l'intento di vedere se io le so e facendomi un esamino indiretto, mi incazzo e lo metto alla porta senza neppure rispondere.
Le sentenze non servono a nulla se non hai una precisa e globale conoscenza della legge, delle fonti, della dottrina, delle prassi diverse per tribunali e per cancellerie, ecc.. ecc..
E per avercela, non basta una vita di studi. Altro che cd con le sentenze. 
Una volta che hai una conoscenza con la enza maiuscola, vedrai che i problemi si moltiplicano via via che fai le ricerche. E solo se sei un bravo avvocato ne sai uscire fuori.

E' come che dici che, siccome sai come è fatto un bisturi, puoi fare un operazione al cervello ad un tizio come un neurochirurgo.


----------



## Old LILA.... (29 Marzo 2007)

*tutto inutile*

Vorrei ringraziarvi tutti per il vostro aiuto ma credo che sia stato inutile perchè la mia amica(mi dispiace dirlo)è stupida!
Hanno parlato della separazione dei beni,lei ha accettato ma ha chiesto al suo lui che almeno la casa(visto che entrambi pagano il mutuo per comprarla)fosse cointestata e lui(maschilista,stronzo,rozzo e ignorante)le ha risposto che si sarebbe intestato ugualmente tutto lui,altrimenti non la sposava più e lei le ha sorriso  e ha accettato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A questo punto credo che la mia amica sia fuori di testa molto più di lui,amare non significa essere cretini ma lei si sta comportando da tale,vorrei aiutarla,aprirle gli occhi ma a questo punto credo di non averne il diritto


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Marzo 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> caro Fa,
> 
> leggo tutti i tuoi post da una vita. sei molto puntuale, anche se un pò estremo (esattamente come me),.
> E' da un pò che non interloquiamo e mi rammarica che io possa farlo proprio qui, ora, per ... farti una cazziata!
> ...


Ciao carissimo, ... tranquillo non pretendo certo di fare l'avvocato, ... intervengo di solito solo per dare un'idea di massima tra Sentenze, Giurisprudenza e Articoli (credo si basi principalmente su questo il mestiere di legale). 

Considera che i miei suggerimenti (sono solo suggerimenti) ... non pretendono di essere validi e sono gratuiti, ... e se sono gratuiti esiste pure una ragione ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A me è capitato di non fare l'esamino all'avvocato, quello che so glielo dico, ... ma non di rado mi è capitato di vedere il legale sgranare gli occhi, e far finta di essere al corrente senza nemmeno verificare se stessi sparando bestiate: come dici, escono sentenze ogni 5 minuti, ed è impegno dell'avvocato essere aggiornato.

E per finire, intervengo in certi titoli a "sfondo legale", con l'unico scopo di fornire del materiale per il loro legale; come sai, se vai da un avvocato senza nemmeno avere un'oncia di informazione o formulare precise richieste, ... rischi un giorno di pagargli l'ultima parcella con un paio di galline e qualche uovo.

Come in tutto: ci sono bravi legali (fino a oggi non ne ho mai incontrati personalmente), i furbacchioni, gli incapaci e quelli che hanno proprio sbagliato mestiere. Che poi i legali abbiano la fama di sanguisughe ... non sono certo io ad aver contribuito a questa fama  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: mentre il DVD della Giuffrè non basta sicuramente per fare il legale e non sostituisce una Laurea, ... ma ti assicuro che è sufficiente per capirci qualcosa dopo quasi 10 anni che lo uso, ... ho avuto pure modo di andare in Tribunale personalmente per certe questioni, con un mediocre successo nei miei lamenti. Considerando pure che gli stessi legali si appoggiano a questo strumento. Non parlerei di questo DVD come se fosse uno strumento insufficiente.


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle, ma ora che ci penso: 

Ma se tu sei di questo ramo, …. Mi sembra che tu abbia lasciato intendere che sei un avvocato, … per quale ragione, invece di discutere sull’attendibilità delle mie fonti non hai risposto a questo e agli altri altri titoli ? Perché non c’è la parcella,  .... o solo così ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Il Forum di Rete 4 in fatto di separazioni e altro non è certo attendibile a pieno, ma non ha mai detto niente di diverso dalla Giurisprudenza.


----------



## Bruja (4 Aprile 2007)

*Lila*

Forse ti dovrei richiamare ad una purtroppo diffusa verità, a volte si è stupidi indipendentemente dall'essere innamorati............
O se preferisci essere stupida perchè si è innamorata è solo un proliferare della stupidità su un terreno già parecchio fertile!
Un bacio
Bruja


----------



## Old LILA.... (4 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse ti dovrei richiamare ad una purtroppo diffusa verità, a volte si è stupidi indipendentemente dall'essere innamorati............
> O se preferisci essere stupida perchè si è innamorata è solo un proliferare della stupidità su un terreno già parecchio fertile!
> Un bacio
> Bruja


Hai perfettamente ragione


----------

